# Suns Fan Role Call



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is a thread for all suns fans to let everyone you rep the Pheonix Suns. 

Im first and foremost a Pacers fan, but the young exciting group the suns are putting together excite me alot. I think with a little more experience, these guys could realy go places. You have 2 superstars in Marbury and Marion, and a possible one in Stoudamire. Things are definatly on the up and up.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

While not my top team (Wizards have that taken), Phoenix is definitely among my favorite teams. I've got to have a team to root for in the western playoffs, and they are it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Suns have been my favorite team since Marbury got traded to them.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I lived in Tucson for 15 years, and have been a Suns fan since I started following basketball about 12 years ago.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I live in Fountain Hills arizona, Suns are the first and last team I will ever like, I still have a good 70 years of life ahead of me, so I'm not in urgent need of a championship. Would be nice though.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

suns fan since the frank williams (as a player days). bring bak the hot rod as well. kj HOF pls


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm a Lakers fan, but I follow the Brazilian players in the league. Since Leandrinho will play for the Suns, I will be here checking what is going on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I got to go with my man Starbury, he reps for NYC. Go Suns.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Marbury, Marion, and Stoudemire are the best young trio in the league.

I've liked the suns for a while now, and Marbury, Marion and Stoudemire are among my favourite players.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Marbury so I am a fan of the Suns.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I live by the lakers, but the Suns are my #1. They've got a bright future! (sorry about pun)


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

im a huge fan of matrix, even tho ive been a clips fan for a couple of years. suns are a close second tho


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

!!


----------



## Toni Cicero (Sep 3, 2003)

Hiya all,

I am a Suns fan too!!!! Love the Marion-Marbury-Stoudamire trio!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Toni Cicero</b>!
> Hiya all,
> 
> I am a Suns fan too!!!! Love the Marion-Marbury-Stoudamire trio!!!


Welcome to the board . What are your expectations of the Suns next year? 8th seed? 6th seed? Miss the playoffs?


----------



## Toni Cicero (Sep 3, 2003)

I am hoping for 5th seed I think one of the "elite 5s" are gonna mess up for sure. Damn, we nearly beat SA in the playoffs!!
Hope Amare will go from strength to strength and will add some more D to his game. Starbury is great and so is the Matrix.


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

i live in chandler and i've been following the suns ever since the 1992-93 season. I was about 6 or 7 y.o. Kj or barkley are my favorites, followed closely by the new trio.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I am a recent Suns fan. I live in Detroit so there #1 for me, but I figured I could allow myself to like a team out west and after checking out each team it was an easy choise to pick the suns!:yes:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Im a Suns fan, have been since the 91-92 season when we used to get decent TV coverage. I was 7. Im hold down the south pacific and I think Starbury still has a way to go before surpassing KJ.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I think the Suns are my official 2nd Team this season!

I fancy them for 6th Seed.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

my god i'm like the only true, 100% old school suns fan here?!? now i feel old.

i go in the waaaay back machine for my original fandom. we're talking truck robinson poster in the bedroom and ronnie lee coming to school for P.E. one day. been jockin' the purple and orange since 1974 (when i was 5 - first game at the madhouse on mcdowell). i attended the alvan adams/paul westphal basketball camp when they were PLAYERS on the team.

i've played pick up with adams, 4Qfrank, and tim kempton. i've partied with charles. i've had dinner with the greyhound. hell, my grandma used to make the team cookies when they practiced at the old JCC. i've had coffee with kj and tom chambers in boston. i've played pool with chris carr. i've high-fived kenny battle in the boston garden.

yes, i am a suns fan. all the way through. love kj.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> my god i'm like the only true, 100% old school suns fan here?!? now i feel old.
> 
> i go in the waaaay back machine for my original fandom. we're talking truck robinson poster in the bedroom and ronnie lee coming to school for P.E. one day. been jockin' the purple and orange since 1974 (when i was 5 - first game at the madhouse on mcdowell). i attended the alvan adams/paul westphal basketball camp when they were PLAYERS on the team.
> ...


That is some hardcore sun-loving... My only claim to fame is talking to JJ for about 20 minutes a few hours before their game against the Indy/Philly team at the Rocky Mountain Revue. He bought me some nachos and signed my program..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

There not my favorite team but i'm a fan of them. Marbury, and Stoudamire are two of my favorite players in the league


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> There not my favorite team but i'm a fan of them. Marbury, and Stoudamire are two of my favorite players in the league


Well as a Clippers fan, you've got to have a second team, huh?


----------



## aramis (Sep 25, 2003)

i don't live in pho but they're my favorite west conf. team. they are a highlight team, amare's dunk on olowokandi.. SIC!


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> my god i'm like the only true, 100% old school suns fan here?!? now i feel old.
> 
> i go in the waaaay back machine for my original fandom. we're talking truck robinson poster in the bedroom and ronnie lee coming to school for P.E. one day. been jockin' the purple and orange since 1974 (when i was 5 - first game at the madhouse on mcdowell). i attended the alvan adams/paul westphal basketball camp when they were PLAYERS on the team.
> ...


Wow, you really are old :grinning: I became a fan when Rex hit that falling out of bounds shot against Seatle. I was 11(I think) and never liked basket ball before I saw that shot.


----------

